# [H] Dethecus - scepsis rekrutiert (pdok 25 4/5) (pdok 10 insanity)



## Bärti1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Wir suchen aktive Spieler, um die eigenen Reihen sowohl gemeinschaftlich, als auch raidtechnisch in Hinsicht auf den bevorstehenden Endcontent zu verstärken.


Über uns:
Wir erwarten, wie natürlich jede andere Gilde auch, einen gewissen Leistungsgrad. Wir möchten uns nicht unnötig mit Bossen aufhalten die eigentlich kein Problem darstellen sollten, sondern wollen zügig im Endcontent vorankommen.
Dazu suchen wir Leute mit Teamwork und einer gewissen spielerischen Reife. Bei Interesse könnt ihr mich einfach Ingame anschreiben / ins TS joinen und ich stehe euch Rede und Antwort. Ansonsten könnt ihr euch natürlich auch über unsere Homepage ein paar Infos holen.



Die Raidzeiten ( aktuell ):

Montag: 19.00 - 23.00 Uhr
Mittwoch: 19.00 - 23.00 Uhr
Donnerstag: 19.00 - 23.00 Uhr
Sonntag: 18.00 - 23.00 Uhr

das solltest du mitbringen:

- funktionierendes Headset + TS2
- hohe Raidbeteiligung ( wenn möglich 3-4 Tage )
- Raiderfahrungen
- nötige geistige Reife
- immer das maximal mögliche aus sich und seinem Char herausholen
- stressresistent und Durchhaltevermögen, speziell bei neuen Encountern
- einen PC der auch mal einige stunden durchhält


das bieten wir dir:

- umfangreiches DKP-System das auf Leistung abzielt und die Fairness wahrt
- klare Gildenstruktur und Offiziere mit denen man Probleme klären kann
- 4 Jahre Gildenerfahrung
- ausgeprägtes Teamplay und einen starken Teamwillen

- Raiderfahrung ab Classic
- den aktuellen Raidstand kannst du unserer Homepage entnehmen







Im speziellen suchen wir:

- 1x Baum-Druiden
- 1x Heal-Schamie
- 2x Magier
- Sehr gute Spieler


Wie jede andere Gilde auch sind wir allen anderen Klassen und Specs nicht abgeneigt
soweit ihr in der Lage seid mit den anderen mitzuhalten.



Bewerbungen bitte im Forum oder wenn gewünscht auch anonym inGame!

www.scepsis-dethecus.de


----------



## Bärti1 (29. Dezember 2009)

/push


----------



## Bärti1 (8. Januar 2010)

push


----------



## Riesaia (13. Januar 2010)

Wir suchen zur Zeit:

- 1x Eule (high)
 - 1x Baum-Druiden (high)
 - 1x Ele-Schamie (med)
 - 2x Mages (high)
 - 1x WL (low) 
 - 1x guten Off-Warri (med - am besten mit 2 Spec Tank)
 - 1x DK (med - am besten mit 2 Spec Tank)
 - 1x Shadow (med)


Stand 13.01.2010


----------



## Riesaia (19. Januar 2010)

Dringend gesucht im Moment sind:

- 1x Eule (high)
- 1x Baum-Druiden (high)
- 1x Ele-Schamie (med)
- 2x Mages (high)
- 1x WL (low)
- 1x Shadow (med)

Stand 19.01.2010

PS: Bewerbungen von richtig guten DDs egal welcher Klasse werden immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## Riesaia (24. Januar 2010)

Dringend gesucht im Moment sind:



- 1x Ele-Schamie (high)
- 1x Mages (high)
- 1x WL (low)
- 1x Shadow (med)

Stand 24.01.2010

PS: Bewerbungen von richtig guten DDs oder Healern egal welcher Klasse werden immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## Riesaia (31. Januar 2010)

Dringend gesucht atm:

- 1x Ele-Schamie (high)
- 2x Mages (high)
- 1x Retrie (high)
- 1x WL (high)
- 1x Shadow (high)
- Sehr gute Spieler 

Stand 31.01.2010


----------



## Riesaia (2. Februar 2010)

push


----------



## Taksoa (10. Februar 2010)

Wie wärs mit mehr angaben? Welcher Server? Ally/Horde?


----------

